# UCLA TFT Undergraduate Admission - When is the interview?



## Sky Zhuang (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi all, 
First let me talk about my story first.
I submitted the UCLA TFT supplementary materials in Dec 2020 and it sent me the message that required me to correct my format of my essays, then I did that. Until 2 days ago they sent me the message via Accepted that my materials were eligible to be reviewed. 
My question is:
When they will release the interview date? I am a little concern for that as it is my dream school... Anybody have the same situation with me? And can someone tell me something about the interview section? I am an International student so maybe I will have interview online if I have. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 11, 2021)

Is this for undergrad or graduate?

You can use the application database to look at past applications here:






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




They should list interview notification dates.


----------



## Sky Zhuang (Feb 11, 2021)

Undergraduate. Thanks for help, I will take a look


----------



## Chris W (Feb 11, 2021)

Sky Zhuang said:


> Undergraduate. Thanks for help, I will take a look


You can filter applications by school and accepted status.

Also I forgot... There's a current year application thread for USC here:






						USC Film & TV Production BFA Fall 2021
					

Fall 2021 undergraduate BFA applications to USC's SCA  Film & TV production program discussion thread. Surprisingly, I couldn't find a thread for SCA's undergraduate Fall 2021 applications so here it is. My son just finished submitting his application last week, and being the curious parent that...



					www.filmschool.org
				




Be sure to reply their to meet your fellow applicants.  They might know the answer to this question too.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 11, 2021)

And there's the 2020 threads too:






						USC School of Cinematic Arts Undergraduate Film & TV Production Fall 2020
					

I'm listing every single project I've done over the photo, film, and art courses I've taken at my high school for my creative portfolio. Is this recommended or should I just list only the "important" projects?



					www.filmschool.org
				









						USC - Writing for Screen & Television Undergraduate 2020
					

Hey everyone! I'm setting up some threads for undergraduate programs as we get started with our applications/portfolios over the summer :) This is my absolute top school... I'm super scared to apply ?. My GPA is within the range but my SAT is a bit below (1330) because I absolutely suck at math...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## chickennoodlesoup (Feb 26, 2021)

Sky Zhuang said:


> Hi all,
> First let me talk about my story first.
> I submitted the UCLA TFT supplementary materials in Dec 2020 and it sent me the message that required me to correct my format of my essays, then I did that. Until 2 days ago they sent me the message via Accepted that my materials were eligible to be reviewed.
> My question is:
> When they will release the interview date? I am a little concern for that as it is my dream school... Anybody have the same situation with me? And can someone tell me something about the interview section? I am an International student so maybe I will have interview online if I have. Thanks a lot.


Hey Sky, 
I’ve noticed you’re very interested in TFT’s program- i am too, so I started this thread on it. What are your thoughts on this concersation?


Is UCLA TFT  Good or Bad?


----------

